# Lighting Halp Plz.



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i have a variety of plants in my 15 gal aquarium. currently i have a baby amazon sword, a dying older sword [it outgrew the tank anyway, i'm removing it shortly] a bunch of elodea/anacharis, 2 anubias barteri, 2 anubias afzelli, 3 java ferns, and 3 unidentified, grassy-looking plants [i believe they are some form of sagittaria, they were potted with the afzellis so i got them by accident]

currently i have the light strip that came with the tank on there, your basic all-glass aquarium fluorescent light strip. i know it's a 15 watt bulb, and definitely not enough wattage. i'm not sure of its K rating...it gives the tank a very cold, whitish look. yuck.

can someone recommend a good light strip i can use? i have a glass cover over the top of the tank. i'm looking to spend less than $75, if i can help it.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

trashion:

I considered responding to your post on an item by item basis but I realized that what I term very cold, whitish look, which is a grow lite type bulb, might 
not which may your definition of very cold, whitish look which may be a 
10000K bulb which is white light.

1) What are the dimensions of your tank?

2) Do you have a photograph of your tank?

3) Based on the species of your plants and the dimensions of your tank an appropriate bulb in your existing fixture may accomplish your goal.

TR


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

IMO its going to be hard to find decent lighting for that tank because of the shape and gallonage.

If you were to get 2 of these T-5 fixtures, you would have 56watts over the tank, which would allow you to grow a good variety of plants. Each of them has a Colormax bulb in it which looks pinkish....not sure if you'd like that or not. It would be just under your budget though.

A double fluorescent fixture with 2 15w bulbs would give you 2 watts per gallon and would be better than what you have now. It would work for the plants you have now.

The sword plant is the only one that is not going to do well under your current lighting. If you would just rather get another bulb, try to find one in the 6500-8000K range and they are more pleasing to the eye.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well if she has a dad that is handy she can get a light relatively cheap.
I went to an eves through company and got a piece of trough. Used that plastic posterboard that realtors use for the ends. Hubby inserted light bulb sockets at each end.. 
I use household flourescent bulbs-- the daylight variety.
looks a bit funny, but is a cheap and usable fix.
I grow javas, anubias and vals.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

planning on getting the twin-tube, and popping some better bulbs in it. would a 7K 15 watt daylight bulb in each slot be good enough?


----------

